# Tornado Interceptors



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2011)

This is an hour long video documenting a man's quest to get an IMAX shot of a tornado... from the INSIDE. He spent thousands of dollars to build a vehicle that will allow him (and his team) to drive inside a tornado's path and with a IMAX camera mounted inside a turrent film the funnel. Lots of frustration but eventually success... 
http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/tornado_intercept1/

Pretty crazy and insane stuff but risk takers like these that survive also provide crucial scientific data needed to understand these killer storms better. This year is rapidly approaching the most deadliest tornado season and knowledge gained from these guys can help prevent further fatalities by understanding the storms, their possible paths, winds and other data to better inform people in advance to seek safety. 

Enjoy


----------



## Carol (May 31, 2011)

DANG!  That looks scary...but also very interesting.  Just watched the first minute but I'm def. bookmarking to view later. 

Awesome find, thanks for sharing! :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2011)

Sadly I cannot view the footage due to some nefarious racism that blocks English viewers from watching it .

Sounds fascinating I have to say :nods:.


----------

